
Emirates CEO: After Boeing Crashes, I'll Look at Airbus - Yuval_Halevi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrGFVN4MIB8
======
axlee
Is the recent trend of Boeing failures a sign of diminishing quality?

~~~
mimixco
Some have made the case that Boeing's quality began to slide when they bought
Douglas and adopted that company's outsourcing methods as opposed to building
everything in house.

~~~
jdougan
It has been argued that that merger was effectively a reverse takeover of
Boeing and the resulting company is essentially MacDac in a Boeing suit.

